# Nosework anyone?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thinking of getting Cosmo into nosework and if he enjoys it try for some titles.

Anyone know if Goldens can be competitive in this venue? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My Bogart loves Nosework. We're doing it for fun.
His Breeder showed me how to track with the dog and I have taken Bogart to a nosework seminar. He just LOVED it.
On normal walks he is a Tennisball detection dog and finds balls (that were lost there) way out on the fields we walk by.
One time on our walk he found someones Wallet. He picked it up and brought it to me. I droped it off at the police station.
I think Goldens are perfect for nosework.
Good luck,
Elke, Bogart and "Mini"Cooper


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He loves tracking so I'm sure he'll love nosework too. I just saw that two places around here offer classes. I love that it's all non-aversive and all about fun.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My Obedience School offers classes and it's hard to get in since it's so popular. It's a hugh confidence builder since the dogs have to make desitions without the handler always helping.
I went to this seminar and there was a little rescue dog that was afraid of his own shadow. He so depented on his handler to do things for him and the handler hat to learn to step back and let him work it out himself. 
With every runthrough (we had about 5 or 6 per dog) the little rescue got more confident and came out from behind the handler to work it himself.
Awesome to watch.
All the best,
Elke, Bogart and Cooper


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I now several Goldens who do it. Neither have passed the first test yet but have been close.

Out of curiosity, aren't you going to try and title in Tracking. Have you been certified yet?
My guy just got his AKC TD on Tuesday.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

rhondas said:


> I now several Goldens who do it. Neither have passed the first test yet but have been close.
> 
> Out of curiosity, aren't you going to try and title in Tracking. Have you been certified yet?
> My guy just got his AKC TD on Tuesday.


Congrats! We didn't do much tracking in the summer - too hot for big wimpy! Need to get around to actually registering him...


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Goldens can be fantastic at Nose Work...I did it for a long while with my reactive girl, it was fantastic for her to get out and work. My good friend and trainer is a CNWI, two of her goldens have passed there NW1, one received a pronounced title, the other received 3 out of 4 pronouncements (huge accomplishments). They will be going for their NW2 in the next month.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Are there any good training guides online that are free?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My Daisy (reactive, Golden-mix) takes Nosework classes in MA. We love it!!! We passed the birch ORT (Odor Recognition Test) last year, and are going to attempt the trial in October. Daisy is certainly not fast at all, but seems to enjoy the food rewards-LOL! I am pretty certain that a few Goldens in my neck of the woods have earned NW 1 recently. A few of them are really fast!!! 

Have you checked out the National Association of Canine Scent Work website? There's a lot of info there... However, I have not been able to find any good training tips online. I have been looking, too. Maybe I am not looking in the right place? There are a few Yahoo groups... Most are not allowed to discuss tips. A few of the groups are invitation-only to members of the NASCW. I think that some people have posted some YouTube videos online of training sessions. 

I wish I could be more helpful... You will have to let me know how it goes! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang it I would love to do this and there isnt even a instructer in MN. I guess we will go it alone. I am going do to tracking with my boy. I do tracking with my APBT Vendetta and she loves it.


----------



## North Country Gold (Feb 5, 2012)

Tucker is in a nose work class right now. We both are having lots of fun. The best "students" in the class are the 2 Goldens and the 2 Labs. They are better than the hounds and even the beagle in the class.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just saw this. I am doing nose works with Mick and he loves it. I have also dabbled in tracking which he also enjoys .... This boy has a huge nose and it loves to work! I am taking the second nose works course where we train. I have also signed up his Uncle Georgie who is 9 1/2 years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sooo, last night at nose works, the swab with the birch odor was too close to the treat and Mick ate them both. I thought Uncle George wqsn't getting it, but he did!!! Interestingly enough, they are uncle and nephew, but not built at all alike, but they work similarly... Using their lips to take the smell in and wagging their beautiful tails the whole time...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My Daisy eats the Q-tips all the time! In her defense, Birch does smell pretty yummy!  

I am waiting to hear if we made the lottery for the May NW1 trial. I think we came in around 40th out of 44 last October, LOL!!!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

*South of you*

Just started this last week with both our girls at a place in Ferndale, WA--south of you. Mango is now 19 months and Rosie is 10 years and they both think nose work is too much fun! We did our second class today (still working with food) and they are already completely into it.

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We do this with Tayla who is easily frustrated and has low self confidence issues. We just finished Level I class and will move on to Level II. My goal is to compete with her next year. She loves it and is very good at it.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say that we will (hopefully) be attending our first ORT in November. There is an 80 dog limit so I hope to make the cut. I'm very excited and will need to ramp up training over the next two months.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Our club is going to start giving nosework classes, we have lined up someone to come and teach two 8 week sessions this fall, with the hopes of someone in our club becoming a future instructor. I am looking forward to it, will be taking Raider to the classes.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Our club is going to start giving nosework classes, we have lined up someone to come and teach two 8 week sessions this fall, with the hopes of someone in our club becoming a future instructor. I am looking forward to it, will be taking Raider to the classes.


You will love it I think. It is so much fun watching them gain confidence in their senses. You get a new perspective on body language and you can see them grow from one class to another.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> You will love it I think. It is so much fun watching them gain confidence in their senses. You get a new perspective on body language and you can see them grow from one class to another.


I'm looking forward to it. Several weeks ago we had a mini workshop on nosework, I took my 8 year old, Raider, and we had so much fun. I can't wait.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

I just did a mini workshop too (3 classes total). It is amazing how quickly they get it. The only problem in our case was to stay calmly in the crate.. she ended up waiting in the car. She was way to excited to stay confined while other dogs were doing the fun part.. But she absolutely loved it!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy and I dropped out of agility because she would not stay with me on the course. Our trainer suggested that we try nose work. Roxy loves it!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have found that it is great for dogs with issues. Tayla's issues were lack of confidence and she had and to some extent still has a low frustration level. Here confidence is much better after starting nose work and it takes more to make her frustrated, but she still can get a little over excited when she does get frustrated. I'm hoping time will help with that.


----------

